# Kbell



## kbellbooks (May 14, 2010)

Hello! I find it amusing that many of us on here are independent authors but can't find something more original to say then 'hello'! (myself included) Some newbie questions here, where is the post for authors to 'market' their books? I'd love to get some exposure for my book and return the favor. Word of mouth is invaluable with independent books. I've been sending/posting for other authors as well I'm so thrilled there is a way that people can get their writing out that may not be 'mainstream' cookie cutter publishing stuff. Thanks all!

So this is my book:

SMASHWORDS: https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/14&#8230;

AMAZON: http://www.amazon.com/Why-didnt-anyone-t&#8230;

MYSPACE: http://www.myspace.com/kbellbooks










And this is me:


----------



## MAGreen (Jan 5, 2009)

Hi Kbell! Welcome to the Kindleboards. I am sure a mod will be along shortly to move your post to the correct thread! Our author thread is in the Book Bazaar. That is where you are welcome to post about your own book. There is also a Welcome thread where you are welcome to post and tell us a little something about yourself. 
Glad you could join us!


----------



## Guest (May 14, 2010)

hay beautiful welcome from my side to


----------

